# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  ::: منعــاً للإحـــراج ...!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

إلى جميع الاعضــاء الكرام ..

تنــوية ... 





> إلى الجميع مع التنويه ... الرجاء من الجميع عدم وضع مواضيع طلب رأي في مواضيعه أو وضع اقتراحات تسيء بالمشرفين الكرام وإن تم تجاوز هذه النقطة سوف يتم حذف الموضوع وتحذير العضو وإن قام بتكرارها سوف يتم إيقاف عضويته نهائياً .. ومن لديه أي ملاحظة بخصوص الإدارة والإشراف إرسال عبر الاتصال بنا ... نتمنى لكم أجمل الأوقات .. الإدارة



و قوانين المنتدى تمنع وضع أي صورة شخصيه في المنتدى ..

سواء كانت في الصورة الرمزية او التوقيع ..

وهذا واجب التبيه والتذكير ...

لذالك منعـــاً للاحراج ..

اي شخص واضعها يبدلها والا سوف يتم حذفها ...

الادارة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الله يعطيك العافيه أخي شبكة وإن شاء الله الجميع يلتزم

----------


## حلم

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي وان شاء الله* 

*الكل يلتزم بهاذه القوانين دمت لنا بصحه وسلامه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

تشكر أخي شبكة على حرصك على الجميع 

وأن شاء الله الجميع يلتزم بقوانين المنتدى 


يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيووو

وكلنا على ثقه  في ادارة المنتدى وحكمتها في اصدار أي قرار

 عساكم عالقوه دوووم

----------


## براءة روح

مشكوور أخوي شبكه ع التنبيه ..... وورقي المنتدى دووماً

وان شاء الله الكل يكوون ملتزم بالقوانين 

كل الموده .... براءة روح

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلم اخوي ع الحرص ع الاعضاء الكرام..*
*وإنشاء الله الكل يكون ملتزم ..*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## فرح

*يعطيك ربي الف عاااااااافيه* 
*خيووووووووشبكه* 
*ع حرصك الدائمع الاعضاء الكرام*
*انشاء الله الكل يكون ملتزم* 
*            بالتوفيق دائما*

----------


## القلب المرح

بارك الله فيك
ونتمنى من الجميع بأن لايخالفو القوانين
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أخوي شبكة 
ياريت تبادر بتنفيد القرار 

ولكم خالص شكري وأحترامي 

نائب المشرف العام 

أمير العاشقين

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكور أخوي شبكة الناصرة 00 على عيني وراسي أحدفها وأحط غيرها 00بس عاد أخوي شوي شوي لاتزعل نفسك 000 بس أعتبرني أخوك الصغير وخذني على قد عقلي وقول لي ليه يمنع وضع الصورة الشخصية 000 ممكن توضح 00 توضيح مش أكثر 00 ممكن تكون عندكم أبعاد وأحنا ماندري فيها 000تحياتي لك ودمت وعساك عالقوة   :embarrest:  000

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أخوي دمعة المقهور السلام عليكم

لو سمحت أخوي الصورة ممنوع وهو ما قصدك أنت لوحدك بالذات 

هو كتب الموضوع عشان الشخص يغيره من نفسه 

ما حب يغيرها من لوحة التحكم ويتفاجأء بالصورة 

وعلى فكرا أخي دمعه 

ترا شبكة مو هو الي كتب الموضوع لولا أصراري عليه 

قلت له أخي شبكة الصورة الرمزيه في كذا عضو حاط صورته 

ياريت تغيرهم لو تكتب موضوع 

وأخوي شبكة كتب الموضوع وأنا الي قمت بتثبيته 

يعني شي ممنوع في المنتدى ما أظن فيه زعل 

لان هذي قوانين والقوانين قوانين أخوي 

وياريت الكل يلتزم بها مو بس انت 

أتمني لك أطيب الاوقات في رحاب شبكتنا 

نائب المشرف العام 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

مشكووور  اخووي شبكة

والله يعطيك العاافيه

على القرار الحلو

وبالتوفيق

----------


## دمعة المقهور

> أخوي دمعة المقهور السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحت أخوي الصورة ممنوع وهو ما قصدك أنت لوحدك بالذات 
> 
> هو كتب الموضوع عشان الشخص يغيره من نفسه 
> 
> ما حب يغيرها من لوحة التحكم ويتفاجأء بالصورة 
> 
> وعلى فكرا أخي دمعه 
> ...



أخوي 00 أمير العاشقين عيوني لك 000 وأسمحلي لي لأني ماركزت بالموضوع 00بس بجد أنا مازعلت أو حبيت أختتلق مشاكل بس تقدر تقول لقافة مني وفضول 000 وأنت على الراس أخوي 00 يكفي أسلوبك الحلو -- ودمت أخوي بحفظ الله00 ولك مني أجمل التحيات ---  وأهم شيء انك ماتفهم كلامي غلط 000 ولاتزعل من تعقيبي 00 ودمت 00  :embarrest:

----------


## المومياءة

لله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة الناصرة و انشاء الله الكل يطبق هذا القانون 

تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلاً أخوي دمعة* 
*تسلم أخوي لتقبلك الموضوع* 
*الله يسلمك أنشالله وانت سالم* 

*أتمني لك أطيب الاوقات* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
_نائب المشرف العام 
أمير العاشقين_ 
__

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

سوف نقوم بحذف الصور الشخصيه غداً ..

والمعذره لمن لم يتم تغيرها ..

الادارة ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

الله يعطيك العافيه أخي شبكة وإن شاء الله الجميع يلتزم 
مع تحياتي 
روعة

----------


## يحقلي الغرووور

*لله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة الناصرة و انشاء الله الكل يطبق هذا القانون*

----------


## *..كلي جروح..*

تسلم اخوي شبكة الناصره على التنويه 
وإن شاء الله كل الأعضاء تلتزم

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يعطيكم العافيه يااااااااااااارب

انا الى الحين ادور على توقيع 

الظاهر با أفنش المقاول اللي بعد هوه يحفر علشان توقيعي

هذا توقيع وقعد فيه الى الحين >>> لو بيت ويش بيسوي هههههه

تحياتي

----------


## أحد يلومني

يعطيك العافية


تقبل تحياتي


أخوك أحد يلومني

----------


## $$ KING $$

السلام عليكم 
هلا اخوي 
تسلم على التنبيه 
والارشاء 
اخوك كينـــــــــــــــــغ

----------


## فتى الناصرة

مشكوة اخوي شبكة على التنبية والله يعطيك العافيه وان شاء الله الكل يلتزم به

----------


## algazala

يعطيك الف عافيه

ان شاءالله الالتزام من الجميع

وانا اولهم

----------


## خادمة فاطمه

ننتتى تبا تت تفبىبفا يتاللا ايبالايللال ياال يابلر يالال اثيلبب ايثلاسربرسيلسي
دللااا تالتنالا ايلتالاا ااب  ابقللىاتا   تهاني   الحر ز    صور   الخين  الااللايبل ايلبلل
تلبلاىبالالالب باالاللثلييييهتقثا تقثاقثل ثياثللثث ثتثالثبرل ثلثلبثبيصيصيبببفلبلصلب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه

----------


## حسين حسن

شكراً على هذا التنبيه اخي المشرف



الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## حسين حسن

شكراً على هذا التنبيه وحرصكم على الجميع 

الله يعطيك العافية ايها المشرف الكريم 


ا

----------


## روح الخلود

*يعطيك العوافي اخوي شبكه ..*

*وحرص المنتدى دلاله على اهتمامه باعضاءه ..*

*وهذا اللي شفته منكم ..*

----------


## العجمية

شكرا اخوي  و اتمنى من الجميع الالتزام

----------


## smahdi2006

*شكرا لوضعك القوانين*

----------


## الشيخ صادق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الاخ الكريم :

 نائب المشرف العام

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 اشكرك على التنبه ولكم الحق فيما تقنون من قوانين 

ولي الحق في القبول بهذه القوانين او عدم قبولها

في امان الله ونسالكم الدعاء

((( هذا فراقٌ بيني وبينكم )))

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلا شيخي الفاضل عليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام* 
*أنا قمت بإرسال تلك الرساله لعدم وضع نفسي في موقف محرج*  
*شيخي الفاضل الشيخ الصادق*  
*انا قمت بارسال تلك الرساله لانن من قبل أخبرت الشيخ حسين المسمى بأسم المتأمل* 
*بان الصور الرمزيه ممنوعه*  
*وكان نفس الشي حاط صورته فشالها*  

*شيخي الغالي لو رجعت الي بداية الصفحة سترا نقاشي بين الاخ دمعة المقهور*  
*وأخبرته بان القوانين لاتسمح وأنت وافقت على هذا الشروط عند التسجيل*  
*شيخي الفاضل ارجو بان لاتفهم قصدي من الناحية السلبيه*  
*فانا والله لم أقصد ما فهمته*  
*بالعكس يفرح قلبي وجود سماحتكم هنا*  
*وكلي اسف ان بدر مني اي سوء ولاكن ياشيخي الفاضل القانون قانون*  
*ولا استطيع ان افعل شي*  
*فلو جعلت صورتك الرمزيه موجود راح اسبب لنفسي احراج من ضمنها الشيخ حسين وهو اعز الناس على قلبي والمسمى بالمتأمل* 
*دمعة المقهور والاخ والصديق الوفي ياسر علي*  
*اسمح لي شيخي الفاضل لما أقصد شي ولكن ضع نفسك في مكاني*  
*أتعذر لك شيخي ولك هذه هي القوانين*  
*اتمنى لك وقت ممتع بهدا المنتدى*  
*والذي يتشرف بوجودكم*  
*دمتم على الصحه يا شيخنا ابو جعفر* 
*أبنكم* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم*

----------


## المتأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تحية عطرة لشيخنا الفاضل ولأخي وحبيبي أمير العاشقين 
اسمح لي شيخنا الفاضل بهذه المداخلة 
في البداية نحن كلنا استبشرنا خيرا بتفضلك علينا وانضمامك معنا في المنتدى وكل المشرفين والأعضاء فرحوا كثيرا لما وجدوا من سماحتكم من تواضع وحب للعلم والعطاء ولكن أحزننا كثيرا ما سمعناه وقرأناه من خبر 
شيخنا أنت أرفع من أن تخرجك عنا صورة وأنت أرفع من أن تبعدك عن عطائك وأنت الذي تفضلت في بداية حديثك على طالب العلم أن يعطي شيخنا هل ترضى أن يقال أن الشيخ أمتنع عن العطاء بسبب صورة أم بسبب عدم رضاه عن القوانين أم بسبب عدم رغبته بطبيق القوانين فالنجعل الخيار لنا شيخنا أما العطاء وأما الصورة وكذلك أحب التوضيح شيخنا ليس تطبيق القوانين بمعنى الخضوع لمن هو اصغر منا وليس معناه أنهم يتحكمون بنا فلا داعي أن يقال عنا أن المشايخ لا يريدون تطبيق النظام أو القوانين فالنثبت أنفسنا للجميع بأقلامنا شيخنا والله على ما أقول شهيد أنني لا أريد التعدي على شخصكم الكريم ولكن حتى لا يقال أن المشايخ لا يريدون الألتزام بالنظام وتطبيق القوانين 
في الختام شيخنا لا تترك العطاء بسبب أختلاف في الرأي فكل المشرفين والأعضاء حزنوا على فراقكم ويتمنون رجوعكم فلا تردوهم خائبين 
أخوكم الصغير 
المتأمل

----------


## عماد علي

أحب أن أضم صوتي لصوت شيخنا الكريم المتأمل نحن بحاجة لامثالكم الكريمة بيننا وهذا كنز لنا ولا نريد أن نضيعه...

----------


## الشيخ صادق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه تعالى استعين 

 الاخ الكريم :    والشيخ المبجل المتأمل

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 انا لم اضع صورتي الشخصية عبثاً !!!

 كلا وانما الغرض ان لم يكن واضحاً للبعض فان اوضحه

اولاً : اني ساجيب على مسائل شرعية ، ومن المعلوم ان المسائل الشرعية 

يجب ان يكون الناقل لها معروف 

 فالتسجيل بالاسم الحقيق ووضع الصورة الشخصية من اجل التعريف على ناقل 

 الفتوى ليس الا .

 وثانيا ً : ربما  يكون البعض لا يعرفنني فبإمكانه السؤال عني بنسخ موضوع 
 الاجابة مثلا وحيث ان  المنتدى لا يقبل كتابة اسم طويل  ، فالصورة تكون مبينه لشخصية المجيب والكاتب

فاذا كانت الادارة غير قابلة  بوضع الصورة ، فما المفائدة في الاجابة على اسئلة  الاعضاء  الفقهية والعقائدية

اذا كان المجيب غير معروف  فالاجابة غير معتبرة

ارجو التنبه الى هذه النقطة واعادة النظر فيها  ولي عودة في ردكم  ورد  الادارة على الموضوع  .

----------


## المتأمل

شيخنا العزيز ألف تحية لكم على تفضلكم علينا بالرد 
لقد وصلت رسالتكم وأنا عن لسان كل الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء والمشرفين أقول لكم يشرفنا وجودكم معنا فلا تحرمنا من وجودكم وعطائكم وكل الأخوة يثقون بما تقوله والدليل سؤالهم المباشر لسماحتكم بعد وضع الموضوع 
فامضي شيخنا على بركة الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شيخنا الفاضل .. الشيخ صادق ..

المعذره اخي القوانين هي القوانين ..

وتنتبق على الجميع .. حتى انا ..

كل شي في الحياة له قانون ...

جدول اليومي الذي تمشي عليه من قانون الحياة ..

هم كذالك عندنا هذا قانوننا ..

ومن قوانينا يمنع وضع اي صورة شخصيه ..

سواء كانت في الصورة الرمزية او التوقيع ..

ونحترم وجهة نظرك لذى المعذره ..

نتمنى ازالة الصور والا سوف يتم عمل اللازم لها ..

الادارة ..

----------


## التعيس

أخواني شبكة الناصره الاعزاء

انا معكم في مافيه مصلحة المنتدى وسمعته الطيبه -

ولان أخوكم جديد على المواضيع والقوانين المتبعه اعذروني اذا حصل مني اي خطأ لان هذا اول منتدى اسجل فيه
 وبلغوني _ بالنسبه لصورة التوقيع قد عملتوها انتم لي عن طريق الاخت المؤمياءه _ أحس آني مثل الاطرش في الزفه
ماني فاهم  _ 
شكرا اخوتي واسف اذا حصل مني شيء وانشاء الله الجميع يتقيد بذلك لانريد ان نخسر احد

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

اللة يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة الناصرة 
وان شاء الجميع يلتزم بالقوانين 
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي وانشاء الله الجميع يلتزم بهاذا القانون

----------


## lovly

*مشكور أخي على التنويه* 

*دمت بود* 

*تقبل فائق احترامي و تقديري*

----------


## حسين حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

شكر خاص للمشرف العام الأخ الفاضل الشيخ حسين على هذه التوجيهات نعم القوانين هي القوانين ..

وتطبق على الجميع وان انشاء الله يكون الجميع ملتزمين بهذه القوانين الا وهي عدم وضع الصورة الشخصية 

ونكون جميعا انشاء الله قي خدمة عقيدتنا  الحقة


وفقكم الله لكل خير


نسأكم الدعاء

----------


## زهور المحبة

مشكور أخوي وانشاء الله اللي تأمرون علية

----------


## كا ديتهم

يسلمووووووووووووووو أأأأأأأأخووووووووووووي  شبكة الناصرهــــــ

----------


## همسه

*الله يعطيك العافيه على الجهوووووووووووود المبذوله*
*وان شاء الله الجميع يلتزم*

*تحياتي لك* 
*همسه*

----------


## قطيفي123

انشالله الكل ملتزم والا بيلتزم
وكلهم اخوان
ومافيه داعي للمناوشات
تحياااتي

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااااااا انا راح مااتردد

----------


## ريومه

آللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


\

شبكه النآصرة

بإذن الله الكل رايح يلتزم بالقوانين !

دمت بألف خير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

إن شاء الله نلتزم بالقوانين

----------


## ساريه

التزمو يا عباد الله التزمو يرحمكم الله ومشكوره على التنبيه 




                                                       ســــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااااااااااا لك يامنتداي الغالي

----------


## shosh

شكرأ وانشاء الكل يلتزم واصلا لازم احنا نساوي هذا الاشي من حالنا :bigsmile:

----------


## killua

بصرح انا ما بغير صورتي وليصير اصير ما يهمني 
اوكي شباب ويا جماعة الأداره
صورت موجود وانا ما سك المزلجى ولتوقيع وجهي
 :cool: هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع :cool:

----------


## خادم الامام

شبكة علم لله ناصرة          وفي ضيق المهاوي حاظرة 
سالت الله دائم فضلها        عين تراها في القيامة ناظرة

خادم الامام

----------


## Sweet Magic

الله يعطيك العافيه أخي شبكة وإن شاء الله الجميع يلتزم

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

الله يعطيك العافيه اخووووي شبكة الناصرة




                  تحياتي

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي والجميع بيلتزم بالقوانين المنتدى وجزاك الله خيرا على التحذير

----------


## همسة ألم

يعطيك الله العافيه شبكة الناصرة و أن شاء الله يلتزم الجميع بالقوانين  :rolleyes:   :bigsmile:   :embarrest:

----------


## جراح العترة

يعطيكم الباري العافيه 

والله يقدركم على فعل الخير

----------


## امبراطور الحب

*سيدي واخي الغالي*


*شبكة*


*الف الف شكر للموضوع القيم*


*وماشاء الله عليك*


*مبدع ومتالق في كل اقتراحاتكم*


*اعتقد احسن حل قمتم به*


*هو منع تلكم الصور الشخصيه*


*دمتم في تالق ومزيد من العطاء*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

§¤°~®~°¤§سلمت يداك يعطيك ربي العافية §¤°~®~°¤§

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ixir

تم استشعارُ العلم وتطبيقه بمشيئة الرحمن
بالموفقيّة

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

الله يعطييييييييييك العافيه اخووي
وانشالله الكل بيلتزم بالقوانين





تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي
ورده بس عطشانه

 :signthankspin:

----------


## looovely

مشكوووووووووور اخي ع التنبيه وعسااااااك ع القوه 
                                  تحيــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## looovely

مشكوووووووووور اخي وانشالله نكون من متبعيه الأنظمه 
                                     تحيــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## وسلاحه البكاء

شكراً لك استاذي المدير

وان شالله مااحد يتخلف عن هذا الكلام

الله يعطيك الف عافية

اختكمــ وسلاحه البكاء

----------


## نجوى الغيب

*انشا الله نكون عند حسن مُبتغاكم..واكون عضوةَ مقبولة..ملتزمة بما يُرضيكم..*
*موفقين ودوماً للأمام..*

----------

